

BBC releases Adobe AIR-based cross-platform iPlayer - halo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7787335.stm

======
tstegart
Hmm.. can I get a hacked version that masks my country of origin so it appears
I'm in the U.K. Anyone? Anyone? Ok, that would be illegal, but still, there
are some great shows on the BBC, and international licensing agreements are
holding me back from watching them. Boo.

------
petercooper
Perhaps someone familiar with this can explain.. but I installed and ran this
up and it says "Click here to download iPlayer shows" (or whatever) and that
just opens iPlayer in my browser. I don't need an app that just opens a
browser window for me and I don't see how the site and the app link together..

